# Privacy policy and terms and condition pages



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I need to write a privacy policy page and a terms & condition page. Can some help me out as to what I should put in the body of the pages? What's important and a must have on the pages?


----------



## ajazzlover (Sep 30, 2007)

Buechee,

 For starters recommend going to http://www.the-dma.org/privacy/creating.shtml and review their Privacy Page Generator. It’s detailed and although not specifically geared toward the t-shirt business, it does provide some guidelines and assistance in getting one started. Gary…


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks. Can someone help with what goes into the terms and conditions page?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Buechee said:


> Thanks. Can someone help with what goes into the terms and conditions page?


It depends on what your terms and conditions are 

It doesn't have to be in any fancy lawyer language. You can put it in just plain english and explain what you want to say.

If you want it to sound all legal like, you can buy legal forms from places like: www.coollawyer.com


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Buechee said:


> Thanks. Can someone help with what goes into the terms and conditions page?


I went on to the sites of two big companies that were doing the same things that I wanted my site to do and copied and pasted their policy and Terms and conditions pages to word. I then added my information and reworded certain sections to reflect my goals and rules. The reason I used two big companies is because I know that they paid a professional to make sure that all angles were covered and their butts were also covered in the terms. So I have professionally written terms and conditions but only paid for it with time by going through it to make sure that it reflected terms of my site.


----------

